# Micromaster 420 Drehmoment bei niedrigen Drehzahlen erhöhen



## DJMetro (12 Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich hab ein kleines Problem. Wir regeln eine Förderschnecke über Micromaster 420. Bei niedriger Frequenz <30Hz fängt der Motor an zu ruckeln oder bleibt komplett stehen. Wie kann ich das Drehmoment jetzt erhöhen damit sie bei < 30Hz auch sauber läuft?

Andi


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2014)

steht P0205 auf "konstantes Moment"? Steht P1300 "U/f mit linearer Kennlinie"? Wird der Motor evtl. bei kleinen Drehzahlen zu warm (Eigenkühlung).

Nur mal so ins Blaue geschossen...

Gruß.


----------



## DJMetro (12 Mai 2014)

P0205?? Den finde ich in keiner Liste. P1300 hab ich mal geändert aber keine wirkliche Verbesserung gespürt.

Andi


----------



## zako (12 Mai 2014)

Der MM420 kann ohnehin nur U/f (egal ob nun FCC oder mit unabhängiger Kennlinie), Du könntest mit einer Spannungsanhebung arbeiten,
siehe p1310, p1311, p1312, p1316.
In der ONLINE- Hilfe des STARTER´s gibt`s entsprechende Erklärungen wie diese wirken.
Ein G120 hätte da das deutlich bessere Regelungsmodell - aber gegen die Physik (also bei Unterdimensionierung) würde das natürlich auch nicht`s helfen.


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2014)

Naja, sehr umfangreich sind die angaben des TE nicht, von daher alles Spekulation...

natürlich wäre die erste Frage, ob alles richtig ausgelegt ist, also Motorleistung und Umrichterleistung ausreichend sind. Die nächste Frage: sind die Motordaten etc. im Umrichter richtig eingestellt... Und dann könnte man schauen, ob sonst an den Umrichterparametern irgendwas vertstellt/nicht richtig parametriert ist...

Aber ne Ferndiagnose ist immer schwer...

den P1300 hast Du von was auf was geändert?

den P0205 gibt's nicht bei allen Typen.

Gruß.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Mai 2014)

Nach den Angaben des TE würde ich auf einen ähm .. etwas knapp dimensionierten Antrieb tippen.
Da kann man, wie schon erwähnt mit P1310...16 ein bischen rauskitzeln.

Allerdings gibt das in der Regel ein noch größeres Problem: Der Motor wird heiß, wenn er dauerhaft in diesem Arbeitspunkt betrieben wird.
1310 steht Standardmäßig auf 50%, 1316 glaube ich ist bei 30Hz. d.h. es ist schon von Hause aus dafür gesorgt, das ein Standardmotor hier im noch läuft, sofern er nicht schon im Überlastbereich ist.


----------



## DJMetro (13 Mai 2014)

Moin,
die Motordaten sind alle richtig eingetragen. Bei P1300 habe ich 0/1/2 probiert. Ergaben aber alle kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Mit 1310..16 könnte ich mich mal befassen. Die Schnecke läuft nicht lange bei der Drehzahl. Ist nur zur Feinstromdosierung mit ca. 5 Sek. Laufzeit. Ansonsten läuft der Motor mit 40Hz. Gesamtlaufzeit ist so 20-30Sek. und dann steht er wieder 2-3 Minuten. Also um die Wärme mach ich mir da keine Sorgen.
Mal ne Frage noch zum STARTER. Kann ich dort auch über die CPU routen? Also  PC---Ethernet--->CPU---Profibus--->Micromaster  Wenn ja, was muss ich einstellen? Krieg's irgendwie nicht hin.

Andi


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Mai 2014)

@DJMetro:
Ich denke, deine Antwort hast du bekommen ... es ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass dein Antrieb augenscheinlich "ein wenig" zu knapp dimensioniert ist. Das wird früher oder später (selbst wenn du es jetzt hin bekommst) ein Boomerang werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Ohne berücksichtigung der Folgen für den Motor, also aus der Praxis eines Low-Budget Technikers:

P1310 auf 60...80% setzen. (probieren!)
P640 auf 160...200 setzen.

edit: eine blockade des Motors führt dann schnell zu Rauchentwicklung, womit der Beweis erbracht wäre, das Elektrik mit Rauch funktioniert
edit2: P1300 auf 0 oder 1!!

Dabei  wird der Mootor jetzt im unteren Drehzahlbereich mit deutlich  Überspannung betrieben. Der dadurch höhere Strom mit der deutlich  geringeren Kühlwirkung des angebauten Ventilators führt zu einer  absehbaren Verkürzung der Motorlebensdauer.
Besser wäre hier wahrscheinlich ein Getriebe mit i~2. Den Motor kannst Du dann wahrscheinlich im 87Hz-Verfahren betreiben.
Du erreichst damit einen "sicheren" Stellbereich von etwa 30-110Hz.

Über welche Motorleistung reden wir überhaupt?

So, jetzt können die Antriebsspezies über mich herfallen


----------



## DJMetro (13 Mai 2014)

Der Motor hat 0,75kW


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Der Motor hat 0,75kW



Na also, alles kleinkram.

Stirnradgetriebe 2:1 dran, (dann sollte alles mit den vorhandenen Motoraufhängungen gleich bleiben wenn bisher direktantrieb)
Sollte der Motor schon ein Getriebe haben, einfach austauschen mit i=ialt*2 oder Vorgelege 2:1.

Wenn Motor ein 230/400V Typ und der Umrichter ein 400V-Typ sind ist dann alles geregelt. Auf 87Hz-Verfahren parametriert und Dein Motor dreht dann im Dosierbetrieb mit 80Hz und beim Feinstrom kannst du bis auf 30 Hz runter uns alles bleibt unter Kontrolle.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Oh, ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Detail hab ich unterschlagen:
Beim 87Hz-Verfahren muß der Umrichter für den Dreieckstrom des Motors ausgelegt sein.
In der Regel also statt des 0.75kW Umrichter die 1.5kW Type.


----------



## Lumpi (13 Mai 2014)

Oder aber möglicherweise über einen langsameren Motor nachdenken?? Wenn es jetzt ein 1500 Läufer ist (4Polig), könnte möglicherweise ein 1000 Läufer, also 6Polig eine Verbesserung bringen! Diese haben ja etwas mehr Drehmoment, da ja sonst die Leistung nicht erreicht würde. Auch sind diese kleinen Motoren sicherlich billiger als ein neues Getriebe?!?
Ist nur so ein Gedanke. Wenn natürlich mit dem jetzigem Motor auch 50Hz oder mehr benötigt würden, ist diese von mir vorgeschlagene Methode sicherlich nicht sinnvoll.


----------

